

Experiment confirms that quantum mechanics scoffs at our local reality - x0f1a
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/experiment-confirms-that-quantum-mechanics-scoffs-at-our-local-reality/

======
goldenkey
Even if local "hidden" variables are ruled out. Local obfuscated variables are
not. Ie. reality is a morphism of what is a physical construction way more
complex than our physical perceptions. Anyhow, great article, thanks.

